# I bought a fixie to help my bad knee



## blazed (27 Nov 2016)

So far so good. I damaged my left knee. Pretty sure its patella tendonitis. Been painful for about 3 weeks. I done it by going for a 9 mile run when I haven't run in a long time. I was told riding fixed gear the back pedalling to brake would help strengthen the tendon so I bought this from gumtree. Came with 49/16 which I've changed to 49/21. A low gear but I don’t care about speed on flats it’s a nice gear for hill climbing at 224lbs and north london is obviously not short of some epic climbs.

It also makes a nice change during that winter slump. Freshens it up somewhat.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2016)

Who gave you that advice, I have had knee problems for over 25 years but not one person has suggested back pedalling on a fixie as a cure. I am genuinely interested, my knee problems finished my racing, as yet not quite my cycling.


----------



## blazed (27 Nov 2016)

Not a health care profressional. The way I see it it can't make it any worse so I might as well give it a shot. With patella tendonitis one should avoid running, squatting, walking up stairs etc. These movements aren't replicated on the fixie so perhaps it is strengthening it only time will tell


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2016)

Cyanide I think used to be good for you. 

Back pedalling on a fixie is not a fix for a dodgy knee, the not proffesional who gave you that advice is a numpty.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Nov 2016)

Don't squats and walking up stairs work muscles involved in straightening your legs? I thought straightening your legs was a big part of cycling?


----------



## dim (27 Nov 2016)

I think that you were looking for an excuse so as to justify buying another bike?...


----------



## blazed (27 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Don't squats and walking up stairs work muscles involved in straightening your legs? I thought straightening your legs was a big part of cycling?


The motion of cycling is far less strenuous on the knees then those other activities. It doesn't hurt when cycling. Obviously cycling puts far less strain on the tendon then those other things. Simply doing nothing is not a good option for recovery either. 

I believe active recovery is the best bet. Conventional advice from so called professionals is often worthless. New methods are only found by certain people pushing boundries and fixed gear may just be that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Nov 2016)

Back pedalling on a fixie . If the hub is in the SS ( freewheel) position it's still a bit, in fixed its.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2016)

Don't start braking with your legs on fixed, especially with a dodgy knee. Rode one for 8 years and braking is for the emergency, not to be advised in general use.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2016)

blazed said:


> The motion of cycling is far less strenuous on the knees then those other activities. It doesn't hurt when cycling. Obviously cycling puts far less strain on the tendon then those other things. Simply doing nothing is not a good option for recovery either.
> 
> I believe active recovery is the best bet. Conventional advice from so called professionals is often worthless. New methods are only found by certain people pushing boundries and fixed gear may just be that.



Gentle cycling can help knee problems, back pedalling as you mentioned earlier with knee problems and on a fixie is stupid.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2016)

Might be taking up a new  sort of cycling.


----------



## Dave Davenport (28 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Back pedalling on a fixie . If the hub is in the SS ( freewheel) position it's still a bit, in fixed its.


What are you on about, assume you don't ride fixed?


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Nov 2016)

@blazed - is you knee problem on the outside of the affected leg?

I had issues with the ITB and the only cure was stretching and foam roller use.

I'd say be careful with the advice you have been given, was it a health professional/physio?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Nov 2016)

Unfortunately, the only thing to do for Patella tendonitis is rest.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Nov 2016)

blazed said:


> The motion of cycling is far less strenuous on the knees then those other activities. It doesn't hurt when cycling. Obviously cycling puts far less strain on the tendon then those other things. Simply doing nothing is not a good option for recovery either.
> 
> I believe active recovery is the best bet. Conventional advice from so called professionals is often worthless. New methods are only found by certain people pushing boundries and fixed gear may just be that.



It's your knee, so your choice. But from my last 12 months of suffering with patella tendonitis. I can say the best thing I have done for it is rest for the last 8 weeks.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> It's your knee, so your choice. But from my last 12 months of suffering with patella tendonitis. I can say the best thing I have done for it is rest for the last 8 weeks.






PhilDawson8270 said:


> It's your knee, so your choice. But from my last 12 months of suffering with patella tendonitis. I can say the best thing I have done for it is rest for the last 8 weeks.



Sounds pretty bad, hope you get better soon, is the end in sight and can it be prevented in future ?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 Nov 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Sounds pretty bad, hope you get better soon, is the end in sight and can it be prevented in future ?



It started when I tore some ligaments in my ankle. I strapped it up to immobilise it and continued playing rugby for 8 months the week after. It took 3 months for my ankle to heal, but while it was strapped up the ankle was unable to move to take the lateral motion. And the next joint is the knee.

So it's preventable by not strapping an ankle up and then using it so much. I've missed the first 8 weeks of the off season training now, as it had got to the point that I couldn't even walk up stairs the day after.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Nov 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> It started when I tore some ligaments in my ankle. I strapped it up to immobilise it and continued playing rugby for 8 months the week after. It took 3 months for my ankle to heal, but while it was strapped up the ankle was unable to move to take the lateral motion. And the next joint is the knee.
> 
> So it's preventable by not strapping an ankle up and then using it so much. I've missed the first 8 weeks of the off season training now, as it had got to the point that I couldn't even walk up stairs the day after.



I used to turn my ligaments regularly when I played football and rugby, bloody painful. I can see how you managed to damaged the knee as I use to be up and about after a week or so then back playing a couple of weeks after the injury.

It makes me wonder if the ligament damage could have been contributory to the knee issues later on.

if only I knew then etc.

best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## Red17 (1 Dec 2016)

Rather than just back pedalling to brake wouldn't it be more beneficial to do a few hill repeats in reverse? You could set a whole new set of reverse Strava KOM's


----------



## blazed (9 Dec 2016)

The novelty factor riding fixed has been good to keep the cycling motivation up at a time when it gets more difficult to be smashing it around the roads. 

In terms of my knee I think it has got a little bit worse. Seems to have swollen up a little more. Pain wise still the same. Doesn't matter I'm not a quitter, I'll persevere I'm convinced in the long run the extra strength will be good.


----------



## S-Express (10 Dec 2016)

blazed said:


> In terms of my knee I think it has got a little bit worse. Seems to have swollen up a little more.



Something to do with riding fixed, I suspect.


----------



## greekonabike (14 Dec 2016)

A friend of mine suggested I buy a full suspension mountain bike and 'hit the trails' in order to 'cure' the sporadic back pain that I have. I'm not quite sure why he assumed that would work but it gave me an excuse to hit the bike showrooms.

GOAB


----------



## lucydog8 (25 Dec 2016)

blazed said:


> So far so good. I damaged my left knee. Pretty sure its patella tendonitis. Been painful for about 3 weeks. I done it by going for a 9 mile run when I haven't run in a long time. I was told riding fixed gear the back pedalling to brake would help strengthen the tendon so I bought this from gumtree. Came with 49/16 which I've changed to 49/21. A low gear but I don’t care about speed on flats it’s a nice gear for hill climbing at 224lbs and north london is obviously not short of some epic climbs.
> 
> It also makes a nice change during that winter slump. Freshens it up somewhat.


The knee problem that i had 20 years ago was called pre-patella-bursar and the operation i had was at the front of the knee there is a sack ,which olds fluid to protect the damage knee.
I had it removed and the knee as been perfect since, from what i can remember i was in a lot of real pain before the op, day surgery.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jun 2017)

Old thread, but I can imagine slowing your descent might build up some complimentary muscle groups. Braking might just damage those muscles if you build up speed.
I just bought (was fleeced, total eBay junker) a fixie, and I am pretty sure braking will be defensive slowing down, rather than braking... I have zero confidence at this point.


----------

